# Half sleeve ideas?



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Okay, so I've been wanting a half sleeve FOREVER! And I've finally decided that I'm going to get it within the next month. Well I'm still torn up about what I want exactly. I like my tattoos to symbolize something, rather than a pointless picture I can't explain why it's there. 

I've been thinking about one idea for the last year or so, of 2 koi. One being excessively overweight, and the other being extremely skinny. The idea is to symbolize want and greed. I'm pretty sure the koi will be in the tat, just not sure what to put around them to maybe add to the over all theme etc etc. Any ideas/pictures helpful! THANKS!


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

well on the side with the larger fish you could possible have alot of green and things that koi eat lol cant think of anything . and on the other side you could do lots of empty water with only a little green & food . and in between you can do a happy medium of the both. hard to explain in writing but you catching my drift lol


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oh i love Koi tats.

That is all.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Splashy asian-style water usually surrounds the koi in the tats I have seen.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Some water, finger waves, a flower or two all look good for Koi background. The neat thing is you can do blues & greens for water color and make the Koi about any color you want. I say go for it, just got both my arms (full sleeves) done after waiting for some time... Get some ideas from Krystal, she's an awesome inker from the pics i've seen of her work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Why not do the two koi in a Japanese wish pond, then you can have the fat one over all the coins


----------

